# Holy Shixbits....2013 VW Beetle Convertible unveiled...



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice.....

http://wot.motortrend.com/topless-b...veiled-270841.html#13493073817941&188,shopper


----------



## johnny.r1.lee (Mar 27, 2012)

without the roof line it looks like a bubble like the last gen...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

They're looking for a mechanic already... roof playing upsy downsy???


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> They're looking for a mechanic already... roof playing upsy downsy???


There are some cars that just do not look that good as a convertible, the PT Cruiser was a disaster. 

I think the lines of the Beetle are iconic with the slope of the roof. I did like the prototype, but not the final production version.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Babie said:


> There are some cars that just do not look that good as a convertible, the PT Cruiser was a disaster.
> 
> I think the lines of the Beetle are iconic with the slope of the roof. I did like the prototype, but not the final production version.


You can add the Mini to that list. I honestly have on interest owning any convertible other then the EOS.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

The gauge pod cover looks different. Or am I not remembering it well?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> The gauge pod cover looks different. Or am I not remembering it well?


I noticed that too. It's almost like a turtle shell.

maybe it's a removable cover so that you can swap out the gauges for ones that are actually useful.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

It also looks like the interior color will dictate the roof color. Or there will be at least two roof color options (black and tan).

I can't tell if the Turbo gets the rear spoiler or not.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

One more thing: Anthony from VMG stated there is a cover for the folded roof that makes it almost disappear into the body. I'll be interested in seeing that. 

I'm surprised they didn't show photos of one with the "Heritage" wheels, one with the 19" wheels, or with the xenon headlights. Maybe we'll just have to wait for the LA Auto Show next month for more photos.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> The gauge pod cover looks different. Or am I not remembering it well?


The GPS antenna is integrated into it for the convertible.


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Heckmeck!*

The video:

>>> Making of! ...

The stills:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Kind of looks like a PT Cruiser with the top up.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

GROSS! I do not like it...and I really dont like that they made the male model look more feminine than the female model :what:


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Add me to the "not a fan" category. But then again, I'm not generally a fan of convertibles, outside of the realm of 2 seat roadsters.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

LEBlackRob said:


> You can add the Mini to that list. I honestly have on interest owning any convertible other then the EOS.


EOS :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> EOS :thumbup: :thumbup:


My salesman friend at VW claims everyone loves the EOS but then when they see the
price, they run away. If they had used a fabric top, the selling price would be much
more appealing. Car does look great in person and the interior does have a high quality
look to it.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Cadenza_7o said:


> They're looking for a mechanic already... roof playing upsy downsy???


Hahaha! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

So apparently VW Germany went to great pains to make sure all the photos that were released didn't contain any shots of the back as the spoiler for the rear wasn't done yet. 

Then the photographer releases a video showing the car completely. 

Will be interesting to see if the video stays up or not...


----------

